# apache problems after update

## jimerickson

apache problem after update. i have already rebuilt mod_perl. but no luck. can anyone give me a clue?

```
* apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/99_fci.conf:

Invalid command 'PerlHandler', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module

not included in the server configuration

* ERROR: apache2 failed to start

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/99_fci.conf:

# FCI apache configuration

Alias /fci /var/www/fci

<Directory /var/www/fci/>

  DirectoryIndex index.pl

  <FilesMatch "^index\.pl$">

    SetHandler perl-script

    PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry

    Options +ExecCGI

    PerlOptions +GlobalRequest

  </FilesMatch>

  AllowOverride AuthConfig

  # Disallow access to the Perl components

  <FilesMatch "\.plc$">

    deny from all

  </FilesMatch>

  Options -Indexes +FollowSymLinks

  Order allow,deny

  Allow from all

</Directory>

```

----------

## Raniz

is mod_perl loaded in your httpd.conf?

----------

## jimerickson

not that i can tell but i am new to apache. how would i make sure?

----------

## jimerickson

ok i figured it out. gentoo replaced /etc/conf.d/apache2 thereby overwriting my APACHE2_OPTS that i had specified. added "-D PERL -D APREQ" and then apache started fine. wish gentoo would tell me when it does that. maybe i should have known. at any rate now i do. thanks for all your help!!

----------

## Mousee

 *jimerickson wrote:*   

> ok i figured it out. gentoo replaced /etc/conf.d/apache2 thereby overwriting my APACHE2_OPTS that i had specified. added "-D PERL -D APREQ" and then apache started fine. wish gentoo would tell me when it does that. maybe i should have known. at any rate now i do. thanks for all your help!!

 

If you do:

```
dispatch-conf
```

everytime you have config files to update instead of etc-update, it would actually show you the changes to be made and let you accept them, ignore them, or edit them.

Etc-update does the same but in a less "friendly" way  :Razz: 

----------

## unixbhaskar

Once I done emerge --sync and it went smooth without any hitch.Then I tried to install Apache... but got this error...not able to find out why?/ Please throw some light on it.Because I am not able to install Apache .

The error I got once I try to emerge apache

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/config.log

 *                                                               

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.3.8 failed.                             

 * Call stack:                                                   

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2723:  Called econf '--enable-layout=gentoo' '--enable-nonportable-atomics' '--enable-threads' '--with-devrandom=/dev/urandom'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/apr-1.3.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-1.3.8:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.3.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2723:  Called econf '--enable-layout=gentoo' '--enable-nonportable-atomics' '--enable-threads' '--with-devrandom=/dev/urandom'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/environment'.

 *

Please help.Thanks in advance.

----------

## unixbhaskar

I just update the apr-util and it start working .   :Smile: 

----------

